# Where is the lirc patch in gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7

## Jux

Hi 

I'm wondering why there isn't any lirc patch in gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7 (maybe 2.6.6 too).

The last gentoo-dev-sources working with lirc were 2.6.5 

At packages.gentoo.org I can't find anything about it in the changelog

Bye Jux

----------

## spiralvoice

Hi,

you can use 2.6.7-love8 kernel which has lirc support:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=195842

----------

## Jux

Thanks.

By the way - are there any other enhancements in love-sources ... I've red something about the love-kernel ... this is a patchset for the kernel with new/unstable goodies - isn't it? I think I heard something about love sources when i searched for kernel support for reiserfs V4

Bye Jux

----------

## spiralvoice

 *Jux wrote:*   

> I think I heard something about love sources when i searched for kernel support for reiserfs V4

 

From the Changelog out of the post I mentioned:

 *Quote:*   

> reiser4-2004.07.08-19.36-linux-2.6.7-mm4.diff.gz

 

----------

## kerframil

 *Jux wrote:*   

> Hi I'm wondering why there isn't any lirc patch in gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7 (maybe 2.6.6 too).

 

gentoo-dev-sources has had a big patch cull. One of the reasons may be that the policy is now that, if some kernel feature can be supplied externally (say, as a module by installing an ebuild), then it will no longer be included in gentoo-dev-sources. I don't know if that's the case for lirc but it might be a factor.

love-sources is based on Andrew Morton's -mm tree with extra patches thrown in. For a bit of an overview of what -mm is about see the post that I made on this thread and this page also.

----------

## seventhguardian

Hi!

I have a gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8 kernel, and i can't manage to make it work...

In fact i believe that lirc ebuild tries to install a module, but i can't load it.

It searches for the kernel dir and compiles something. But strangely enough it shows a message on the beguining of the ebuild saying that for 2.6 kernels we should download a lirc patch from site "bla bla". But the lirc patches on the site are old, so no good...

Who "manages" the ebuild by the way??? I see all kinds of posts saying that it doesn't work, etc, but see no feedback from no one.........

By the way, i really want to keep gentoo-dev-sources, so...

----------

## pumpkins

The latest lirc version works with 2.6 kernel.

just run

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~ARCH" emerge lirc
```

or use /etc/portage/package.keywords (man portage) and 

run 

```
emerge lirc
```

----------

## alkan

The latest version of the lirc works well with 2.6.7 and 2.6.8 on my computer.

----------

## seventhguardian

Hi!

I forgotten the ~x86 stuff..  :Smile: 

It installs perfectly, but lircd deamon doesn't load... On the ebuild it says that if you don't supply arguments it will ask you while merging. Well, it didn't ask me anything, so i didn't select any serial port.... also i don't know where i can edit it manually (what file). When doing "mode2" it says that /dev/lirc isn't a character device.

So obviously something went wrong in the instalation...

Where did you find the documentation for lirc?? Thanks!!

----------

## alkan

Look at the /etc/conf.d/lircd file and compare it with the device you have.

When I first installed file was saying

```
LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc/lirc0"
```

But I had 

```
/dev/lirc/0
```

Editing the /etc/conf.d/lircd corrected the problem.Make sure configiration file points to the right device.

Another common mistake is that if you compiled your kernel with serial port support, kernel doesn't release the port, hence lirc_serial fails to load. Either recompile your kernel without serial support or with serial support as module. If you don't want to recompile the kernel do a 

```
setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none
```

in one of your boot scripts (setserial or boot.local)

And at last make sure you have lirc_serial module loaded during bootup, (put that into /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6)

----------

## seventhguardian

Hi!

Already did all of that... I also had to 'mkdir /var/lib/run' because lircd couldn't create file xxxx.pid. But when using lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

lirc_serial            12000  0

lirc_dev               13324  2 lirc_serial

tuner                  18064  0

tda9887                11140  0

bttv                  143308  0

video_buf              17156  1 bttv

v4l2_common             5120  1 bttv

btcx_risc               3976  1 bttv

videodev                7680  1 bttv

nvidia               4819860  12

```

So i guess lircd isn't using lirc_serial.... Also 'mode2 -d /dev/lirc/0' opens the device but outputs nothing, even if i press every single button on the remote. It's a pinnacle pctv remote, and the receiver is connected to my serial port (com1).  :Confused: 

Any ideas? Thanks.. (I also checked the batteries on the remote  :Very Happy:  don't wanna fall for that  :Razz:  )

----------

## alkan

Now, It is clear. The pinnacle serial dongle works different than homebrew serial receivers. you have to emerge it with 

```

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=pctv" emerge lirc

```

Mode2 won't work with that receiver but lircd will work.

----------

## seventhguardian

Do i still need the lirc_serial module? I did what you said and skipped the mode2 stuff.

I made a simple .lircrc, and started lircd. I also have my remote's config file on place. I start irexec and lircd crashes.......

first tty, with su:

```

$ lircd --nodaemon -d /dev/lirc/0

        lircd 0.7.0pre6[12636]: lircd(pctv) ready

```

on another tty with regular user:

```

$ irexec

```

first tty outputs:

```

       lircd 0.7.0pre6[12636]: accepted new client on /dev/lircd

       lircd 0.7.0pre6[12636]: could not reset tty

       lircd 0.7.0pre6[12636]: caught signal

       Terminated

```

This is the output with pre6, but it's the same with pre7.. I tried both. Is there any mean of checking that the interface is receiving from the remote (like mode2)?

irrecord also gives me:

```

$ irrecord aaa

irrecord -  application for recording IR-codes for usage with lirc

Copyright (C) 1998,1999 Christoph Bartelmus(lirc@bartelmus.de)

irrecord: could not init hardware (lircd running ? --> close it, check permissions)

```

the /dev/lirc/0 file is chmod'ed to 666 and the same with /dev/lircd...

Any idea?  :Confused: 

Thanks!

----------

## alkan

Huh. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lircd 0.7.0pre6[12636]: could not reset tty 
> 
> 

 

Althought I mentioned this before, I still suspect that something is using your serial port.

try this:

```

setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none

modprobe lirc_serial

modprobe lirc_dev

```

Then the usual stuff you are doing. Again don't even try mode2 stuff because it is useless with that receiver.

If still have trouble. It is far fetched, But incase, your serial port is not using regular port and irq numbers, emerge with

```

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=pctv --with-port=your_serial_port_number --with-irq=your_serial_irq_number" emerge lirc

```

you can find those values from kdeinfo center or from your bios.

----------

## seventhguardian

I don't need to do the setserial thing because i only have one serial port, and i have it's driver compiled as module. This way i can unload lirc_serial and load 8250_acpi with modprobe if i want, and also the oposite.

lirc_serial loads perfectly with 8250_acpi unloaded, and i lose my /dev/ttyS0 port and gain the /dev/lirc/0.. It works fine like this. Except that /dev/lirc/0 doesn't work properly...

Today (don't know why.....) if i run 'lircd -nodaemon -d /dev/lirc/0' it doesn't crash!! But irexec keeps complaining 'Couldn't connect to socket: Connection refused'. I checked /dev/lircd permissions and those have read and write set to all users..

Also, lspci doesn't show anything that looks like a serial port.. Does your serial port appear in lspci? It may be a bios issue....

Thanks! I'll see what i can do.....[/code]

----------

## alkan

lspci doesn't show serial port since it is a legacy device and only supported on new computers for historical reasons. Last resort you can try is compiling the lirc manually.

Sorry, I have no further ideas. LOL.

----------

